# Etowah River Fishing Question



## bprather89 (May 20, 2014)

Does anyone know where I could possibly bank fish on the Etowah (lower or upper)? Or at least a good starting point to explore the river? Boat motor is not running and I'm "newer" to the area so I have no idea where to start.

Any help/advice is appreciated!


----------



## toonaboys (May 20, 2014)

you can check out Ladd's off Euharley Rd, Cartersville not too many bank fishing options on the lower google maps will be your best friend


----------



## bprather89 (May 20, 2014)

I appreciate the input. It's definitely a starting point.


----------



## kvfalcon (May 20, 2014)

toonaboys said:


> you can check out Ladd's off Euharley Rd, Cartersville not too many bank fishing options on the lower google maps will be your best friend



If you have access to a float, canoe or kayak there's a number posted at Ladd's for a guy who will shuttle you back to your car.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (May 20, 2014)

bprather89 said:


> Does anyone know where I could possibly bank fish on the Etowah (lower or upper)? Or at least a good starting point to explore the river? Boat motor is not running and I'm "newer" to the area so I have no idea where to start.
> 
> Any help/advice is appreciated!



-Upper Etowah -if you mean going in to Allatoona -you have Boiling Park in Canton, Fields Landing park, & Knox Bridge boat ramp. Lower below the dam is opportunity at both of the parks on each side of the river off Hwy 41 in Cartersville. All offer fun bank fishing and exploring. Good luck.


----------



## weneroux (May 20, 2014)

I just took my bike up to Ladd's to check it out. Nice place up there. There were even some pvc in the bank for rod holders. Planning on dropping my boat in there, sometime in June.


----------



## toonaboys (May 21, 2014)

Be careful weneroux as even a small john boat will take a beating the weekends when they are not generating gets pretty shallow at the shoals


----------



## weneroux (May 21, 2014)

Yep, I could only do it when they are generating.


----------



## bprather89 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys! I'll check out some of these spots this weekend!


----------



## dotties cutter (May 21, 2014)

The Etowah bridge at Araria just a few miles from Dahlonega was always a great spot for me for small rainbows. I lived at Araria for about a year and a half a few years back and that part of the river offers miles of bank and wade fishing as well as some beautiful scenery . Also near by is Cane Creek and it always has lots of perch and bream and catfish as well as trout. If you do not catch any fish you have the Smith House in Dahlonega which sets a table fit for a king.


----------



## bprather89 (May 21, 2014)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## the HEED! (May 21, 2014)

weneroux said:


> Yep, I could only do it when they are generating.



you should be fine floating down and puttin' back up. Exercise caution, you basically have to be clueless to run wide open and be careless of shoals and rocks. Take it easy and trim up the motor and things should go ok going slow and easy, get to a shoal and hop out and shove it over. With all the rain we keep having, even on off generation days there should be more water in the river.


----------



## tween_the_banks (May 21, 2014)

If you are wanting to fish from the bank, Ladds is definitely a starting point but I used to get hung nearly every cast there while fishing the bottom with cut bait. I know getting hung is part of bottom fishing in a river but it honestly seemed like every throw would become hung.
If I were going to fish the bank I would probably go to Hardin Bridge.
Youll see the old road leading to the old bridge which runs parallel to the new bridge. You can park on the old road without worrying about getting towed or fined. There are three or four places cleared on the banks if you walk to the left under the old bridge. You cant miss the trail thats been worn out over the years. Ive caught good fish off that bank over the years. Especially cat fish.
Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## bprather89 (May 21, 2014)

tween_the_banks
Definitely helps! I will be sure to check out Hardin Bridge. Sounds like my kind of area. "Old bridge, old road, catfish, no towing, no fines...!"
I'm all for that!

Thanks


----------



## weneroux (May 21, 2014)

I have driven over Hardin Bridge and it is on my bucket list. It looks awrsome there.


----------



## tween_the_banks (May 21, 2014)

Good luck guys. I drag my flat bottom jon boat down that steep back, troll around and pull it back up (I have to have someone with me of course). The video I posted here a few days ago has some footage near the old bridge. It's not where I caught the spots but you can see it in some of the shots. I live 5 mins from there so if any of y'all ever want to go just shoot me a pm and if my schedule is free I'll try to get on the water. Good luck.


----------

